# Emersed Plants Propagation Project



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

This is my new project. Left it at the porch. The stem plants I expect to dry up have not dried up for almost 1 week now. Looks like they will do fine. Just have to keep the stem plants laid side way to touch the water inside the tank. Actually some that do not touch the water are fine too. I have never successfully kept them in a cookies container sealed with a plastic wrapper - it attracted too much algae. If I leave it opened without being sealed, the plants will dry up. I think poking holes underneath the food container and soak it in a shallow water without flooding it is working better. I have to make sure there is no mosquitoes breeding inside - hope the plastic wrapper works.


__
https://flic.kr/p/8165051408


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Cool! What species do you have growing in there, and what (if any) do you plan to add?


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

The following are the plants I have currently:

1. Pogostemon stellatus 'Octopus' 

2. I think it's Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon' (as posted in another plant ID thread not too long ago)

3. A little bit of leftover unknown moss (my friend suspects them to be Christmas moss)

4. Some kind of Bacopa. I believe they're Bacopa monnieri (just added 2 days ago. The original condition was not good. Hope they will survive)

The first 2 plants are doing very well.

Yesterday, I dumped in a large group of fry from my angelfish. Hope I have more success in keeping them alive in a planted tank without any predator despite of very shallow water (I am lack of tank). I still think this tank is better than a new pail without any food for the fry. I used to get 0-1 survivor of each batch of fry - the failure was too high.

In the long term, my intention is to propagate some crypts, maybe Staurogyne repens, hairgrass and Lilaeopsis brasiliensis. Currently the plants I use are mainly for experiment purpose. I don't really need to propagate them because they grow like wild fire and I don't fancy Bacopa that much. I am still waiting for someone to dispose some disposable containers. So I can pick them up for my usage from the bin...hahaha


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

If you're trying to raise baby angels in there, letting a few 'skeeters in to lay eggs would actually be a great idea—they make excellent live food for recently hatched fry.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

It's illegal here to breed mosquitoes. If caught, I could be severely fined by the authority. I noticed the fry were eating something I cannot see inside the tank yesterday. Could be algae or some tiny creatures I cannot see.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

Here are some close-up photos of the plants:

Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon':

__
https://flic.kr/p/8185996359

Pogostemon stellatus 'Octopus' , Bacopa monnieri & Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon':

__
https://flic.kr/p/8187037966

Helanthium tenellum/Echinodorus tenellus:

__
https://flic.kr/p/8185994823

A view of the entire tank dated 14 Nov 2012:

__
https://flic.kr/p/8185996891

The Helanthium tenellum/Echinodorus tenellus do not seem to grow at all. I have not seen any emersed form of leaf yet. Hygrophila polysperma 'Ceylon' is growing and adapting very fast comparing with other plants.

Due to the fry of angelfish inside the tank and lack of plastic container, I have to put my plan of adding more plants on hold.


----------

